# CHEAP, Anonymous Bloodwork. No more excuses!



## Popeye (Nov 25, 2012)

Blood-work is a necessity in AAS use to truly know how your body is responding and reacting to the various chemicals and hormones we use on and off cycle. 

Just because you ''feel okay'' does not mean your blood, hormone, and/or lipid levels are okay.

*The point here is that there ARE anonymous, cheap, private labs that provide these types of services. 

Don't short-change yourself.....especially on your health!!!*

There are MANY private labs and/or web services to choose from. One I have used is PrivateMD Labs. 

They have a female hormone panel test you can order, it's kind of a cheat around paying full price for a comprehensive male panel. The female hormone panel is $59. With a 15% discount code (which can be found on google) it drops to around $50.

I know what you're thinking.....but it includes:


-*Estradiol* (estrogen), serum; 


-*Follicle-Stimulating Hormone* (FSH); 


-*Luteinizing Hormone* (LH); 


-*Testosterone*, serum; (range is 1-1500, anything over results as >1500)


-*Complete Blood Count* (CBC): Hematocrit; hemoglobin; mean corpuscular volume (MCV); mean corpuscular hemoglobin (MCH); mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration (MCHC); red cell distribution width (RDW); percentage and absolute differential counts; platelet count; red cell count; white blood cell count; immature granulocytes. 


-*Comprehensive Metabolic Profile* (CMP): A:G ratio; albumin, serum; alkaline phosphatase, serum; ALT (SGPT); AST (SGOT); bilirubin, total; BUN; BUN:creatinine ratio; calcium, serum; carbon dioxide, total; chloride, serum; creatinine, serum; globulin, total; glucose, serum; potassium, serum; protein, total, serum; sodium, serum. 


However, you can add lipids or whatever else you want to get tested for $XX.xx amount more. They also offer comprehensive male panels (checks everything) as well as other anonymous testing.

When you pay for the lab form you check out as a male (even though it's a female panel) and the test references will be for males. Print the form and take it to the closest approved lab (LabCorp).

It really leaves no excuses because bloods should * ALWAYS* get done....it's CHEAP, ANONYMOUS, they don't ask for ID, you are in and out in 5 minutes (no appointment necessary), and you get the results e-mailed to you within 24-48 hours.

If you look....click on blood testing and scroll down to the Hormone Panel Testing for male and females.

Due to state billing laws, PrivateMD Labs cannot provide services in NY, NJ, MA, MD or RI. 

http://www.privatemdlabs.com


*There are MANY other private labs and/or web services, find one that works best for you.*


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 25, 2012)

Is there any way around obtaining these services if we live in one of the states where these services cannot be provided?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 25, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Is there any way around obtaining these services if we live in one of the states where these services cannot be provided?



Unfortunately, I'm not really sure about that. I know there are other private labs besides privatemd. 

I don't know what the "state billing laws" for the states listed actually consist of and/or if they would effect ANY labwork done in that area.

Hopefully some others will chime in from the states listed or just on any other ideas/suggestions in general.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 25, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Is there any way around obtaining these services if we live in one of the states where these services cannot be provided?



I live in NY and travel to Connecticut for my provider.  They ask no questions whatsoever.  Not sure if this is a possibility for you but you should look into a nearby state if close enough to make it feasible.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> I live in NY and travel to Connecticut for my provider.  They ask no questions whatsoever.  Not sure if this is a possibility for you but you should look into a nearby state if close enough to make it feasible.



Same here. Live in NY. Going to CT for all bloodwork. Only option we have.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 25, 2012)

*Save 15%* off of your total purchase amount at Private MD Labs from now until November 30, 2012.

Use coupon code* lkfoi43nf* at checkout. Please limit use of this coupon.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## DF (Nov 25, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Is there any way around obtaining these services if we live in one of the states where these services cannot be provided?



I'm in MA & would have to run to NH to get it done if I didn't have someone to order the tests for me.


----------



## cougar (Nov 25, 2012)

Great Service.. In an Out.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 25, 2012)

Popeye50 said:


> However, you can add lipids or whatever else you want to get tested for $XX.xx amount more.



Ironic the timing of this post, I just ordered these two tests the other night. The total is $91after the discount. Anyone not sure what Lipids are, they are your Cholesterol, Triglycerides, HDL, LDL, and VLDL


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 25, 2012)

Great post, will help


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2012)

Been using PrivateMD for my bloods for a couple of years now. Great service, very professional. X2 on the 'Female' panel tip for saving some serious coin.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah this is great.  I have used them for most of my bloodworks that have been done in the past (Not for cycles)  Otherwise I have to pay to see primary physician then be referred.  Screw that all!  This is so convenient to do, if you have a lab close to you.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 26, 2012)

Discount codes are pretty easy to find also


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 26, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Discount codes are pretty easy to find also



After you've used them the first time they have your email address. I don't know about others, but I know for me they send an email every week, or there abouts, with a new code.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 27, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm in MA & would have to run to NH to get it done if I didn't have someone to order the tests for me.



I'm in RI so looks like I'll be headed to CT.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2013)

out of all the places u cant do bloods it has to be where im from...wtf


----------



## Georgia (May 2, 2013)

How does this work?


----------



## motark (May 6, 2013)

Georgia said:


> How does this work?



Was kind of wondering myself, Seems like you pay that lab to get you a form that basically says what the lab needs to test for. You print that out and bring it to a lab and they should take your blood. I get my blood taken from being on accutane so I'm guessing it could be that same lab. Instead of having your doctor give you a form, the website you order from gets you that form. And they are right, I've never been IDd or anything when I go get my blood taken as long as they had the form.


----------



## theeboz (May 7, 2013)

Correct..they pretty much make you an order for lab tests, take that in, no iD ..no questions asked...and you get your results quick through email.

Ive used them before, female panel, it was quick, around the corner and had my results the next morning.


----------



## RISE (May 16, 2013)

how much does lab corp charge?


----------



## Assassin32 (May 21, 2013)

Save 15% with coupon code re45gg8x. Used it succesfully yesterday at Private MDlabs.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2013)

RISE said:


> how much does lab corp charge?



With the easily accessible monthly discount, the female panel (which has just about all of what you need unless you're testing GH) runs appx. $50


----------



## dk8594 (May 22, 2013)

This place is great. I went in yesterday and got my results today. This is so much better than dealing with the BS dr, and is cheaper too.


----------



## RISE (May 22, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> With the easily accessible monthly discount, the female panel (which has just about all of what you need unless you're testing GH) runs appx. $50



oh ok, i thought labcorp itself would charge a fee for their services.


----------



## gothis (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone know a good one for us cold country canadians


----------



## XELFLEC (Jun 30, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Save 15% with coupon code re45gg8x. Used it succesfully yesterday at Private MDlabs.



Thanks just used it female and lipids came out to 91$. 

I haven't had bloods in years, nor did I see results but I just want to validate my gear is gtg and see how bad tren messed me up. 

What exactly is being cover in these two panels.


----------



## hoodlum (Jul 3, 2013)

Wish these kind of things existed in Aus. Luckily I haven't had a problem yet but have had a few arguments with doctors


----------



## XELFLEC (Jul 4, 2013)

I was in and out in less then 10minutes no ID no name no nothing.


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Blood-work is a necessity in AAS use to truly know how your body is responding and reacting to the various chemicals and hormones we use on and off cycle.
> 
> Just because you ''feel okay'' does not mean your blood, hormone, and/or lipid levels are okay.
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I get my blood work done. Nicely written!


----------

